# Weis Lake Brushy Branch



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 23, 2009)

I fish Weiss Lake alot but never been anywhere close to brushy branch.  Well i joined a club and they blast off from there a couple of tourneys..Can anybody tell me about this area?? how tricky it is to get to the actual lake from here, is there any good fishing close to this ramp?? Also I havent fished Weiss in February since I was little...so some tips on some cold water bassin on the lake would be a plus as well
Thanks alot!


----------



## SamIam (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I thought someone would have posted here for you by now.  It's been over 20 years since I fished there, sorry I don't have any honey-holes or helpful hints for you. 
From Brushy Branch ramp, go toward the river, downstream to the west and you can't miss the lake. A friend caught a nice 7-8lb LMB in the cove to the right of the BB ramp once, and there are plenty of fish between the ramp and the river...or was once. LOTS of big fish have been caught in the river of course and there are lots of sloughs along the river that hold fish as well. Wish I could offer more help but at least you can find the lake! Hopefully some of the locals will post to help you more.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 23, 2009)

SamIam said:


> Well I thought someone would have posted here for you by now.  It's been over 20 years since I fished there, sorry I don't have any honey-holes or helpful hints for you.
> From Brushy Branch ramp, go toward the river, downstream to the west and you can't miss the lake. A friend caught a nice 7-8lb LMB in the cove to the right of the BB ramp once, and there are plenty of fish between the ramp and the river...or was once. LOTS of big fish have been caught in the river of course and there are lots of sloughs along the river that hold fish as well. Wish I could offer more help but at least you can find the lake! Hopefully some of the locals will post to help you more.



thanks bud!! it feels kind of weird asking for help on my home lake..lol...but i have just never ventured up that far..thanks again


----------



## SamIam (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad to help as much or as little as it was. I grew up in Cedartown and we had a place on the Coosa River at the state line...spent many summer days on that river. We worked trotlines a lot back then, lots of HUGE catfish caught there. Gigged some of the biggest frogs I've ever seen there too. We fished up some of the sloughs for Bass and landed a lot but never got any real trophy fish. There were lots of snakes up some of those sloughs, at least back then anyway, so watch out if going through the channels that feed the sloughs....they'll drop outa the trees on ya!

You know you can also go upstream on the river to the lock & dam and land some big fish...I assume the lock is still there!   I think the Sultan of Slime fished a Cat tourney there not long ago, hit him up (PM) and he may offer some help.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Jan 23, 2009)

Even when full, you need to be very careful navigating out of Brushy Branch to the river channel.  The channel is narrow and windy, though it is marked it is still very easy to venture out of unless you do it frequently.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 23, 2009)

It is a pretty good run from Brushy to the lake. Most folks fish the river. Takes a few trips to learn it but there is very good bass fishing there.

I would haul the boat down one day and just ease around learning the channels and coves then go out to the main river and look around. I mostly striper fish but I have caught some pretty nice bass upriver of Brushy when the stripers are slow.

Most of the guys that fish it a lot will blast off straight across from the ramp ignoring the channel markers there. I would not do so unless you follow someone that KNOWS it well as I have seen several boats grounded on the bar and a few ruined lower units.  The path across is very small.


----------



## GTN (Jan 23, 2009)

It is tricky gettin from the ramp into the creek channel. Once you get in the channel let her rip all the way out to the river.These folks are right they are alot of good fishin right there in brushy. It's been a year or to but I'm gonna say from the ramp @ Brushy to the big bridge @ Cedar Bluff is a good 20-25 min run in a normal 65-70mph bass boat but there is plenty of folks that run up there from the lake .


----------



## soggysod (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah, tons of fish around that area. 
last march a buddy of mine and i had a 78 fish day(10 inch spots to 2 1/2lb lm), and quit b/c we ran out of black twist tails and they wouldnt hit any other color. 
just look for the creek/slough mouths, and hit em. 
lots of spots, on 3" grubs too, with the occasional nice lm mixed in with em. 
this seems to be a year round pattern for me. i fish that area quite often, have a camp right near ladd camp. 
the creek mouth that leads to ladd has done really well for me as well
this may not be tourney grade advice, but it works for me consistently when other patterns dont. 
soggysod


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks fellers!! Keep um comin!


----------



## CardsFan (Jan 23, 2009)

_Most of the guys that fish it a lot will blast off straight across from the ramp ignoring the channel markers there. I would not do so unless you follow someone that KNOWS it _

To add to this, make sure the boat you are following is a prop boat and *not *a jet boat.    I know some stories of bass boats tailing jets out of Brushy and paying the price (lower unit or worse), not realizing someone in a jet boat doesn't have to worry about where the channel or stumps are.


----------



## gamike (Jan 23, 2009)

hey man if u dont mind what club did you join and are they taking any more members.. thanks    also we are suppose to go to brushy on sunday so if u wanna go let me know and u can follow.. but right now u have to put your boat in on the gravel because the boat ramp is not long enough and there is a drop off..         let me know man thanks michael


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 24, 2009)

gamike said:


> hey man if u dont mind what club did you join and are they taking any more members.. thanks    also we are suppose to go to brushy on sunday so if u wanna go let me know and u can follow.. but right now u have to put your boat in on the gravel because the boat ramp is not long enough and there is a drop off..         let me know man thanks michael





its called Bass South..i will check and see about members..thanks for the invite but i wont be able to go this weekend..thanks yall!!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 28, 2009)

can any of yall tell me how to get to the brushy branch ramp?? i will be coming down I59 and getting off in Fort Payne u guess?? thanks


----------



## CardsFan (Jan 28, 2009)

You may want to check out a map to see the fastest route from Rising Fawn.   Not sure if that will be the fastest since you will have to get off at AL 35 and head south. You might be better off cutting through Mentone and heading south east.

 The main intersection you want to get to is Ga 20 and Ga 100 west of Rome.  You will turn right (south) onto GA 100, go 10-20 miles? to Fosters Mills intersection  - there's a red bait store and a gas station at the intersection.    Continue south on GA 100  for about a mile and the next right after you pass over Big Cedar Creek will be Blacks Bluff road.   Turn right on Blacks Bluff, and after several miles, you will cross Brushy Branch.  Once over the bridge, the park and ramp will be on your right.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 29, 2009)

cardsfan said:


> you may want to check out a map to see the fastest route from rising fawn.   Not sure if that was will be the fastest since you will have to get off at al 35 and head south. You might be better off cuting through mentone and heading south east.
> 
> The main intersection you want to get to is ga 20 and ga 100 west of rome.  You will turn right (south) onto ga 100, go 10-20 miles? To fosters mills intersection  - there's a red bait store and a gas station at the intersection.    Continue south on ga 100  for about a mile and the next right after you pass over big cedar creek will be blacks bluff road.   Turn right on blacks bluff, and after several miles, you will cross brushy branch.  Once over the bridge, the park and ramp will be on your right.



thanks alot bud!!


----------



## bikegod66 (Jan 29, 2009)

*brushy*

can you launch at brushy in the gravel with a 2-wheel drive truck ?


----------



## CardsFan (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't answer that one - I haven't been there since late summer.   I'll bump it to the top for ya though!


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Jan 29, 2009)

i've seen some people make it out ok with 2WD...and i've seen some get stuck...i've pulled more than a few out..

personally..i wouldnt advise it unless i knew someone was gonna be around to help....it gets pretty chewed up  there sometimes..


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 30, 2009)

we launched there last weekend with no problems, aside from the trailer dropping off the end of the ramp, be careful and make sure your trailer is on it good before you load up the boat.


----------



## Big Crappie (Jan 31, 2009)

CardsFan said:


> You may want to check out a map to see the fastest route from Rising Fawn. Not sure if that will be the fastest since you will have to get off at AL 35 and head south. You might be better off cutting through Mentone and heading south east.
> 
> The main intersection you want to get to is Ga 20 and Ga 100 west of Rome. You will turn right (south) onto GA 100, go 10-20 miles? to Fosters Mills intersection - there's a red bait store and a gas station at the intersection. Continue south on GA 100 for about a mile and the next right after you pass over Big Cedar Creek will be Blacks Bluff road. Turn right on Blacks Bluff, and after several miles, you will cross Brushy Branch. Once over the bridge, the park and ramp will be on your right.


 
I agree with CardsFan about working your way to Summerville and down 100 HWY. Once you get to HWY 20, turn left on 20 & 100. Go 2 -3 miles and 100 will turn right (South) Go 6 miles to the Brushy Branch Road that is just past Fosters Mill Store (RED) on your left and Rhonda"s on your right. You will cross Big Cedar Creek just past both of these stores. B. B. R will be the next rd. to the right around the curve. 

Put in on the gravel next to the pier, ramp side. Slow and easy to the river.


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 31, 2009)

u guys not lauch at the concrete ramp b/c of the dropof at low water?


----------



## GTN (Feb 1, 2009)

That would be correct KScoggins. Bama these guy's are right on the way you need to go to brushy. You will come into summerville on hwy48 it will merge into hwy 27. 1st red light take a right onto hwy 114. About a mile turn left on to hwy 100. About 15miles you will come to a stop sign take a left on hwy 100. about 5 miles take a right on hwy 100. About 10 miles turn right on blacks bluff rd. There is a sign that says brushy branch. About 3-5 miles ramp is on the right. Lil over an hour from rising fawn I would say. PM me with any questions.


----------

